# Amur Honeysuckle



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Another piece of amur honeysuckle. If you can make them straight, they make great walking sticks - strong but light weight.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice stick. I really like the bark pattern.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

dww2 said:


> Very nice stick. I really like the bark pattern.


Thanks Dww2! The bark pattern is unique - the wood is an invasive bush that is trying to take over the world! So I thought while I was out attempting to destroy it I might try making a few sticks out of it. It's easy to work - but you do have to work on straightening it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

According to Google it is now found everywhere except Maine, Minnesota, and Florida, but I can confidently say their info is wrong as far as Maine is concerned. There is a ton of it in the woods where I look for sticks. There's even one growing along my horse fence.

Years ago, I dug up one for my Mom because I thought it was pretty and she had a honeysuckle with pink flowers already. The thing is huge now and a mound of yellow in the spring.

Next collecting trip, I might have to see if I can find a nice bit of it.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck! I had to mount mine on a 2x4 to straighten it while it dried.


----------

